# Our cats first edition



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

The new Our Cats edition is out and I saw copies of it at the Teeside yesterday.
My friends cat on the front cover looks wonderful. A fitting tribute to a great cat.
We were at the Our Cats stand and getting lots of people coming up and passing some really lovely comments.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Not yet,but am looking forward to having a shufty and of course seeing the photo on the cover


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Hopefully getting mine on Tuesday


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

It's supposed to be greatly improved, so they must have listened, Vince never did, he claimed everyone was quite happy with his shabby newspaper, and said I was the only one who complained about it, so I'm really glad that Robert has taken note of what people didn't like.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Well i am pleased with the new look OC's,and some critiques to be much proud of and we areI also spotted your poem May..always they make me smile so please keep them coming,we love emHave to say CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU MAY ON MAZPAHS CHIANNABLACK, ALSO MAZPAHS HOTCHOCOLATE AND MAZPAHS MISCHIEFMAKER..GO THE MAZPAH GIRLS


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I like the new magazine too  and was very happy to read my Boy's 1st show report from the Wiltshire show back in early July. 

I've attached it, he he


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> I like the new magazine too  and was very happy to read my Boy's 1st show report from the Wiltshire show back in early July.
> 
> I've attached it, he he


Great critique Fluff,his breeder must be very proud as i'm sure you are as his slave..CONGRATULATIONS TO SONNYDAZE AND FLUFFPOT


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks and yeah she is.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I had one in there from the Notts & Derby back in January. My girls first show as a kitten. Only a one liner critique from the judge but would have been so important for me at the time.

"Sweet little kitty with a future. Everything in the right place. Exc. preparation" Gwen Waugh.


----------



## Rudy (Aug 5, 2008)

Where can you buy it from?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Home
new site
Our Cats Newspaper - Pedigree cat shows, feline news, cat breeders, cat clubs, books, show results, catshow reports
old site

some newsagents have it, or w h smith can order it for you.


----------



## Rudy (Aug 5, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Home
> new site
> Our Cats Newspaper - Pedigree cat shows, feline news, cat breeders, cat clubs, books, show results, catshow reports
> old site
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Angeli said:


> I had one in there from the Notts & Derby back in January. My girls first show as a kitten. Only a one liner critique from the judge but would have been so important for me at the time.
> 
> "Sweet little kitty with a future. Everything in the right place. Exc. preparation" Gwen Waugh.


I know, as you know i don't go to shows but obviously my oh does and May(when she's on form)but you get such a rush of mixed feelings when you see your cats/kitts name and it's great when others can see what you saw all along and if they don't then you learn and the competitive child in you thinks...right we'll show em next time


----------

